# Goldenridge Kennels Hampden, Maine



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, there are certainly some questions I would be asking the kennel owners.

Sungold Landon has Cerf and Cardiac clearances on www.offa.org but no hip or elbow clearances. His listed eye clearance is way out of date. He has already sired a litter or litters. His parents have only hip clearances listed. I would ask about his hip, eye and elbow clearances if he is the sire of the litter.

Harley Davidson Ellsworth, sire of the litter due in July, has only a cardiac and hip clearance. No elbows, and no Cerf for eyes listed. His parents aren't listed at all in OFA as having clearances.

Topbrass Gretta Mae has only a Cardiac and an outdated Cerf listed. No hips or elbows.

I would ask a lot of questions, and would want to see copies of the missing clearances before I even went to visit. Some breeders count on the fact that when you see the puppies, you won't be able to leave without one, missing clearances or no.

And I know I am a stickler for this-but if you are going to have a website-check your spelling and your grammar! If you can't take the time to get your website fixed and looking good, how are you with clearances and paperwork? My pet peeve.

I also did not see a copy of their contract on the website. I would ask to see a copy of that also, before visiting.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is a short list of breeders from the Pine Tree Golden Club: http://www.ptgrc.org/breederdirectory.html


Kelore might be a good option. .
http://www.littlecountrygoldens.com/ 

There's a super-cute, sweet litter with all clearances on both parents at a very caring small breeder in Brunswick Maine:http://www.ireigold.com/irei.html. The Sire is Champ, CH Tangleloft's Endless Love.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The kennel produces many, many, many puppies.......


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do they want mainly a pet? A hunting dog?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Cyrille Young is active in obedience and conformation....her dogs are nice performers.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Cyrille Young is active in obedience and conformation....her dogs are nice performers.


Here is Cyrille Young's homepage in case your parents want to check into her dogs. Debles has one by her Sunfire's Valiant Apollo who was so accomplished and lived into his 16th year.
http://www.tairisgoldens.com/


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

*Thank you!*

Thank you all so much for your input and references. I will pass these along to my in-laws.


----------



## SuziQ (Mar 30, 2010)

*Beware of this kennel*

I live here in Maine and I hate what this socalled breeder "Golden Ridge Kennels" is doing to Goldens. She is a puppy mill....just churning out dogs to make money. She does not show or train. None of her dogs have any kind of field trial titles, obedience titles or confirmation titles. Her big claim to fame is that some of her puppies were used in the LL bean catalog. Giive me a break! The place to prove your breeding program is in the show ring or at a trial....not the BANK!!!! Beware of this one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

SuziQ said:


> I live here in Maine and I hate what this socalled breeder "Golden Ridge Kennels" is doing to Goldens. She is a puppy mill....just churning out dogs to make money. She does not show or train. None of her dogs have any kind of field trial titles, obedience titles or confirmation titles. Her big claim to fame is that some of her puppies were used in the LL bean catalog. Giive me a break! The place to prove your breeding program is in the show ring or at a trial....not the BANK!!!! Beware of this one!!!!!!!!!



EXACTLY! We live right in Hampden, just a few minutes away from this kennel, and before we got Tucker we checked Goldenridge out just because it's literally right down the road from us. It's nothing but a mill operation! She constantly has multiple litters at once and always advertises in the local classifieds. I think she had 3 or 4 litters when we went there back in the summer of 2008. DH and I were so turned off when we went to visit. I would stay away from this place!


----------



## Jude rules (Oct 9, 2014)

*10 litters between September and December!!!*

I am astonished to see how many litters this breeder has. Is it possible to provide appropriate care to that many puppies at one time? 
Do the math, Unbelievable!


----------

